

GoDaddy: Our Crash Wasn’t Anonymous, a Hack, a DDoS. It Was Network Issues - whafro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/11/godaddy-says-it-wasnt-anonymous-it-wasnt-a-hack-it-wasnt-a-ddos-it-was-internal-network-issues/

======
MikeKusold
Are there any network admins that can explain why/how router tables become
corrupted? Also, GoDaddy says that they now have protections in place to
prevent this in the future. Any guesses as to what they might be?

